# Ford Quadricycle Cost Estimate



## vascon2196 (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi folks,

This mainly applies to someone who has built the Ford Quadricycle but any help will be most appreciated.

I am looking for an approximate cost on building the Quadricycle...raw material, purchased items, and fasteners.

I plan on having my mechanical engineering students reverse engineer and manufacture a working replica but need to put together a proposed budget first. Before I estimate the cost I figured someone here may have already gone through it.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## cfellows (Aug 20, 2012)

Don't know too many people who have built a quadricycle... actually, I don't know any.  But this guy built an 1886 Benz.  He might have an approximation for you...

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/f31/1886-benz-5781/

Chuck


----------



## vascon2196 (Aug 21, 2012)

Thank you Chuck.


----------



## Ed T (Aug 21, 2012)

It's not too tough to come up with reasonable guess on the materials. First make a bill of materials. I know, you don't know what needs to be on it yet, but it breaks things into smaller lumps and looks like you put some thought into it when you go begging for money. It also helps to actually figure out what you will need. Since the reverse engineering is not yet done, you cannot know exactly what you'll need. Anyhow, I've never built a Ford quadricycle (built a pedal powered one for a guy)so I don't know much about it. However, even in my ignorance, I can figure out a lot about what will go into it. For example:
    1) FRAME
    2) ENGINE
    3) TRANSMISSION
    4) STEERING
    5) WHEELS
    6) TIRES
    7) FENDERS
    8) SEATS
    9) FUEL TANK
    10) ETC.
So, from this list, you can start filling in some numbers. For example, I assume you will be buying some tires so how much are they? If you're going to make the engine, then create a similar BOM for the engine. If you're (wisely) going to buy an engine then how much is it? After you figure out a number multiply it all by around two or three times and you may be close.
   BTW I just spent the better part of a day reverse engineering a simple sheet metal part. It can take a lot longer that just designing it from scratch. Also, I bet the Henry Ford museum has a set of drawings or at least some documentation for the thing.


----------



## ruzzie (Aug 21, 2012)

I find if you take the $ amount you first come up with then double it and add a bit more and your in the ball park


----------



## vascon2196 (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys....so far the power transmission components, flywheel casting and pattern are around $2K total. Next are the tires, raw material, fasteners, and a little "Fluff" to add as well.

If I can keep the dollar amount to $8K or less I can make it happen.

Looking forward to building this...and looking forward to sharing the progress with all of you.

Chris


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 23, 2012)

> If I can keep the dollar amount to $8K or less I can make it happen.



should be doable!! After all part of engineering is working on a budget and learning to be creative in purchasing. 
Tin


----------



## Modelflyer99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hi,
Found this site http://www.quadricycle1896.com/en/home.html  , hope it's helpful


----------



## RonGinger (Aug 25, 2012)

I have always wanted to model the quadcycle. I have been to the Ford museum and looked at the original and taken a lot of photos.  As far as I can figure it has no brakes. The drive is a flat belt from the engine shaft to a jackshaft, then a chain to the rear wheels. The floor mounted lever presses an idler into the belt, but I see no way it operates any kind of brake.

Has anyone figured out if it has a brake?


----------



## vascon2196 (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi Ron,

I have a complete set of plans and am currently transferring all of the old hand drawings into SolidWorks. So far I have not seen any braking mechanisms. (there may be one but I have not run across it yet) It also does not go in reverse.

Chris


----------



## rhitee93 (Aug 25, 2012)

I think I remember part of the story told at the Ford museum is that it did not have breaks.  Don't quote me on it though...


----------



## lowietje (Aug 26, 2012)

The break is on the same disk as the drive belt is on.
when the belt is tightenert the break belt is released as seen in the 2end video near the middel
Lowie


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 10, 2012)

Is this a standard tool that can be purchased to turn the inside diameter of a half-pipe as shown? Is this a custom tool that I have to make?

It looks like a fly cutter attached to a rod held in both the chuck and tailstock. Then the casting is brought back and forth using a vice clamped to the carriage.

I would love to purchase a tool like this verses making my own but cannot find information about it online.

Thanks,

Chris


----------



## vascon2196 (Sep 24, 2012)

The Quadricycle budget was approved and the club will start cutting metal in about three weeks!

The above picture is cutting the radius on the inside diameter of the half-pipe so it fits snug onto the cylinder.

I have put every single part of the Quadricycle into SolidWorks and tweaked a few things to aid in manufacturing.

I'll send pictures of the progress when I can.

Chris


----------

